# Southwest comes thru again!!!



## happybaby (Jan 19, 2010)

I just booked the flight for our dd and grd on southwest site for 164 pp 1 way.

Checking back an hour later, I see they have a web only for 136 pp 1 way.

I called SW and the agent told me that since I just booked and a lower fare was found within 24 hrs, I will get a refund of 56.00 to my credit card!!!   Not a credit for future use, a credit now!!!!!!   WOW   Yipee.

I dont mind the credit for future use, but don't want to be tied to SW in case other airlines have a better deal.

And darn the return came down in price also for a non stop.  We have our return for about the same amount (on another airline) but with a layover    

Well at least dd will save on bags 1 way.  Take a smaller suitcase for grd and have her carry it on for the return and only pay for 1 bag but check both in on SW.

The kids better not laugh at me for being on the computer all the time.  I saved them a few dollars.   I'm always on checking.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jan 19, 2010)

happybaby said:


> I just booked the flight for our dd and grd on southwest site for 164 pp 1 way.
> 
> Checking back an hour later, I see they have a web only for 136 pp 1 way.
> 
> ...



I'm with you on constantly checking for better airfare.  Because of a credit with SW from last year, I was able to book a ticket for my mother from Detroit to Tampa for $44 (one way).  And whenever I've called SW, their customer service staff have been very helpful, courteous, and actually sound happy when talking to you.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder to check.  I just went in and got a credit for $10.80 on an upcoming flight for dd.  Not a lot, but heck, I'll take it.  The rest of our upcoming flights are all being done with free tickets.


----------



## happybaby (Jan 19, 2010)

It went down another 10.00.    from 349 for 2 to 293 and now to 273.

wish i booked our return with sw.   As i said earlier, price still about the same, but non stop and no bag fees.  Sw return was high before, but I wouldve had a credit for future use


----------



## Robert D (Jan 19, 2010)

It's not surprising that SW has done so well and the other airlines have done so poorly.  SW makes it so easy to do business with them - they don't penalize you for making changes to your flight, their people know what they're doing and are glad to help you.  Imagine trying to change your ticket to get the lower fare with Delta or American, they would have carved you up!


----------



## csudell (Jan 19, 2010)

with price decreases for our family of 4's flights to Orlando, we had over $500 in credits to use


----------



## happybaby (Jan 20, 2010)

Robert D said:


> It's not surprising that SW has done so well and the other airlines have done so poorly.  SW makes it so easy to do business with them - they don't penalize you for making changes to your flight, their people know what they're doing and are glad to help you.  Imagine trying to change your ticket to get the lower fare with Delta or American, they would have carved you up!



They sure will "carve" you to make a change.  Sure I could cancel my return on NW with the layover, pay the penalty, be out 200 some dollars until our next flight.   Probably wont even be worth the 200 after the penalty and book a non stop with SW.

Dang, next time I may wait and take chances or just book with SW and take a credit for future use.   The same day credit was nice, but one for the future isn't bad.  No penalties.

Now I have to cram all into one suitcase so I don't have to pay the extra 100.00 for our 2 suitcases round trip.   I'll stuff it to 49 lbs:ignore:   

If need be, take a small carry on for shoes, etc.


----------



## Jimster (Jan 22, 2010)

*lower price*

Actually, you would have had the same result with United as long as it was within 24 hours. What seat did you get?


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 22, 2010)

happybaby said:


> Now I have to cram all into one suitcase so I don't have to pay the extra 100.00 for our 2 suitcases round trip.   I'll stuff it to 49 lbs. If need be, take a small carry on for shoes, etc.



Our next trip is on U-Scare. I'm gonna take a carry-on. But My wife will pack a huge pullman to 50 lbs. Guess who gets to lug that around.  

My only beef with SW was its cattle-herding approach to seating, but that's been addressed, somewhat.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 22, 2010)

Jimster said:


> Actually, you would have had the same result with United as long as it was within 24 hours. What seat did you get?



But with SW, you can make changes even outside the 24 hour window with no penalty.  And hey, you get any seat you want............as long as it's vacant.


----------



## Darlene (Jan 24, 2010)

In my experiences, we have had great customer service with SW.  We booked to Hawaii with SW (when they were partnered to USAirways?), US had a schedule change that made it impossible to connect to our Aloha flight.  Not only did SW let us change our flights without a penalty or fee, they gave us a $200 voucher for the inconvenience.  
I don't want to go into the nasty things Delta has done to us.  
Darlene


----------



## Robert D (Jan 24, 2010)

Jimster said:


> Actually, you would have had the same result with United as long as it was within 24 hours. What seat did you get?



Actually SW's system is much better than reserved seating.  Just because you have a reserved seat doesn't mean you have a good seat. The big airlines now hold the best seats for their elite members unless you're willing to pay extra for them.  On SW you just need to check in online 24 hrs. before the flight and get an A or low B boarding pass and you can get a good choice of window or aisle seats.  I'll take that anyday over a reserved middle seat in the back of the airplane.


----------



## Jimster (Jan 25, 2010)

*seats*

You mean all their middle seats go empty??? I don't think so.  A cattle call by any other name is still a cattle call.  As for me, I prefer to know where I am going to sit and who is going to sit beside me to the extent possible. Sometimes even sitting in the middle is not so bad if you know that is where you are going to be in advance.  That way you can prepare for it. This is much easier since I am a 1K with UA and I can have most any seat I want and i get lots of other perks.  I have flown SWA and I didn't like it much and part of it is not having an assigned seat.   This is also partly because living North of Chicago makes Midway very inconvenient for me and partly because I do a great deal of international flying and SWA is virtually of no assistance flying internationally.  There is no doubt that SWA has some benefits especially for the occasional flyer, but it doesn't meet my needs at all.  SWA has made alot of hay from their "bags fly free" commercials and rightly so.  It will be interesting to see if they can maintain that edge now that their long term fuel contracts are running out.  On flyer talk it is reported that SWA has been surveying its passengers about such things as bag fees and change fees.  While there is nothing imminent, changes may be on the way.  SWA made a profit last year which is more than I can say for other airlines but it was less than the prior year.


----------



## Robert D (Jan 25, 2010)

Jimster said:


> You mean all their middle seats go empty??? I don't think so.  A cattle call by any other name is still a cattle call.  As for me, I prefer to know where I am going to sit and who is going to sit beside me to the extent possible. Sometimes even sitting in the middle is not so bad if you know that is where you are going to be in advance.  That way you can prepare for it. This is much easier since I am a 1K with UA and I can have most any seat I want and i get lots of other perks.  I have flown SWA and I didn't like it much and part of it is not having an assigned seat.   This is also partly because living North of Chicago makes Midway very inconvenient for me and partly because I do a great deal of international flying and SWA is virtually of no assistance flying internationally.  There is no doubt that SWA has some benefits especially for the occasional flyer, but it doesn't meet my needs at all.  SWA has made alot of hay from their "bags fly free" commercials and rightly so.  It will be interesting to see if they can maintain that edge now that their long term fuel contracts are running out.  On flyer talk it is reported that SWA has been surveying its passengers about such things as bag fees and change fees.  While there is nothing imminent, changes may be on the way.  SWA made a profit last year which is more than I can say for other airlines but it was less than the prior year.



If you're elite on United then they probably take good care of you but not many people are elite on the legacy airlines.  An yes, the middle seats on SW are usually full but like I said if you check in online 24 hrs ahead (or pay a little extra for early check in - great option if someone else is paying for your ticket!) then the only way you get the middle seat is if you want it.  BTW, it seems most of the time SW doesn't have the lowest fare if you book early but they usually do if you book near the last minute, and most of their passengers are traveling on business.  Actually SWA made a profit for the last 37 yrs. in a row.  Sounds like they're doing something right.


----------



## jazzfan (Jan 26, 2010)

I'll take a middle seat anytime on Southwest over any assigned economy seat on United.  At least you get decent leg room on Southwest.


----------



## Jimster (Jan 26, 2010)

*seats*

United doesn't even fly the smaller 737 any more which is the basis of the WN fleet.  The bottom line is WN is still nothing more than a glorified regional carrier and the 737 is fine for that purpose but not for tatl or tpac flights. The economy plus seat is certainly as roomy as any WN seat.  If you sit in economy and not economy plus it is a matter of choice.  Because of the nature of the product, WN is often cheaper in price but not on the flights to London, Paris, or Hong Kong.  As for middle seats, I prefer to never fly there and thankfully I don't have to.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 26, 2010)

Jimster said:


> If you sit in economy and not economy plus it is a matter of choice.



Not really.  United will "give" it's statused customers the Economy Plus seats.  If you are not so priviledged you can pay for the upgrade.  So, in a manner of speaking, it may be my choice........if I want to shell out the extra bucks.  

And, it's a good thing there are all of these options available.  I do fly United.  But, I sure wish Southwest flew to Hawaii.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 26, 2010)

Jimster said:


> I do a great deal of international flying and SWA is virtually of no assistance flying internationally.





Jimster said:


> The bottom line is WN is still nothing more than a glorified regional carrier and the 737 is fine for that purpose but not for tatl or tpac flights.



This is irrelevant to the discussion, since SW doesn't fly internationally (which you understand, given your earlier statement).


----------



## Robert D (Jan 26, 2010)

I doubt that SW will be flying to Hawaii anytime soon.  737's are well suited for those long hauls and they still have a lot of cities to add in the lower 48. Many times the legacy carriers pull out or back on a new market that SW goes into figuring they'll have a hard time competing.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 26, 2010)

Robert D said:


> I doubt that SW will be flying to Hawaii anytime soon.  737's are well suited for those long hauls and they still have a lot of cities to add in the lower 48. Many times the legacy carriers pull out or back on a new market that SW goes into figuring they'll have a hard time competing.



Yeah, I know.  It was just wishful hoping.  I guess I'll just have to keep flying United (at least until the ff miles run out) and be cramped in Economy since I have no status.


----------



## happybaby (Jan 28, 2010)

SW dropped their fares again yesterday on dd return flight, so now she will have a 38.00 credit for future use!!!   In addition to the 76.00 credit that was applied toward the charge card within the 24 hour window.

And of course SW and USAir dropped their rates for our return flight home on a non-stop.  Tried to change our itinerary with Delta and.......... . my gosh, the penalty pp is more then what the original ticket cost.

From now on, I think we will hold out and book on SW or wait longer and keep checking other airlines.   Of course, they never came down like this before so go figure.


----------



## Darlene (Jan 29, 2010)

Southwest does not have the necessary certification or the planes to fly over large bodies of water.  That is why they partnered with US Air (?) at one point to provide flights to Hawaii.  
Darlene


----------



## Luanne (Jan 29, 2010)

Darlene said:


> Southwest does not have the necessary certification or the planes to fly over large bodies of water.  That is why they partnered with US Air (?) at one point to provide flights to Hawaii.
> Darlene



I understand that SW probably won't be flying to Hawaii.  As I said, it was just wishful hoping.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 29, 2010)

Darlene said:


> That is why they partnered with US Air (?) at one point to provide flights to Hawaii.
> Darlene



It was ATA. And I expect they will get another partner soon...


----------

